# PS Classic



## naddel81 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi guys,

I cannot make my 64GB USB stick working for bleemsync 1.0. will USB3 be supported someday?
And I do not understand how to use that game manager. Does the console have wifi? Do I have to set this up first?

best wishes!!


----------



## Rocky5 (Jan 23, 2019)

Follow the instructions on the site

Also once OTG support is enabled you won’t need to worry about the 100mA cap on the front ports. You can however mod the front ports to remove the limit, it’s on the bleemsync wiki.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 23, 2019)

Rocky5 said:


> Follow the instructions on the site
> 
> Also once OTG support is enabled you won’t need to worry about the 100mA cap on the front ports. You can however mod the front ports to remove the limit, it’s on the bleemsync wiki.




cannot find it on https://modmyclassic.com/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rocky5 said:


> Follow the instructions on the site
> 
> Also once OTG support is enabled you won’t need to worry about the 100mA cap on the front ports. You can however mod the front ports to remove the limit, it’s on the bleemsync wiki.


you mean this?

https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/wiki/USB-Current-Limiting

will OTG remove the limit?


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 23, 2019)

just bought this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and now I am waiting


----------



## oleg77 (Jan 26, 2019)

I wonder if those adapters work the same way (each has power, but does it power the console ? the attached storage drive on the USB-A port ? both ?)









Notice that this last "4 in 1" adapter has a switch (between 'charge' or 'OTG' positions) ; I have seen other ones (such as a "3in1") with no such switch visible...


----------



## Rocky5 (Jan 27, 2019)

naddel81 said:


> cannot find it on https://modmyclassic.com/
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s it.

Yes OTG doesn’t have a hardware limit, the rear port isn’t limited.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 27, 2019)

Rocky5 said:


> Yeah that’s it.
> 
> Yes OTG doesn’t have a hardware limit, the rear port isn’t limited.



I hope it gets supported with 1.1. Then I can finally use my precious PS Classic.


----------

